# Should Sega sell their franchises to Nintendo & Sony?



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 2, 2015)

The answer's yes because they're not doing any of the franchises any favours and from now on if they're not funded by one of the big three console companies then most likely they'll only make budgety-type games as they can't afford too much.

​

Nintendo: Sonic the Hedgehog, Samba de Amigo, NiGHTS.

Sony: Phantasy Star Online, Shenmue, Crazy Taxi, Bayonetta, Golden Axe, Headhunter, House of the Dead, Jet Set Radio, MadWorld, Metropolis Street Racer, Panzer Dragoon, Aliens and so on.

It just feels like Sony's the ideal company to handle the franchises as they're more mature, proper online play integrated and have an idea of what gamers nowadays want from the games of which Nintendo doesn't do much justice.

On Nintendo Wii U you can't even send a personal message without first becoming friend's with that person or have voice chat and yet this is 2015.


----------



## migles (Feb 2, 2015)

lol y valve xD
i voted valve because lulz

there should be one more options "distribute franchises to various companies"


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> and from now on if they're not funded by one of the big three console companies then most likely they'll only make budgety-type games as they can't afford too much.



Has there been any report into the state of Sega's finances to back that one up or am I looking at a typical WiiCube_2013 thread?


----------



## cvskid (Feb 2, 2015)

Nintendo doesn't even do anything with a lot of it's own franchises so them having sega ones would not make any difference for sega.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 2, 2015)

migles said:


> there should be one more options "distribute franchises to various companies"


 
I was actually thinking the same thing. And not just the big powerhouses...I bet that if sega auctions off a couple of their older franchises, it'll be picked up by a team that actually WANTS to work on it. It could be a win-win: sega has lots of decent characters but not enough manpower to actually keep them all alive. Selling a few off (or even the majority) will allow them to focus on the ones they DO want to work on. 


What's the deal with 'valve' being on the list? I doubt they'd make a game of a franchise even if they were given licenses for free.


----------



## migles (Feb 2, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> What's the deal with 'valve' being on the list? I doubt they'd make a game of a franchise even if they were given licenses for free.


 
i dont understand either, sonic has a third game on is history, i guess they can make 2 bayonetta episodes but still...
golden axe there is also a third game...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 2, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Has there been any report into the state of Sega's finances to back that one up or am I looking at a typical WiiCube_2013 thread?


 
Sega's downsizing means they'll no longer be able to do AAA releases like the famous Alien Isolation so that wraps it up.


----------



## Gruntzer (Feb 2, 2015)

the other day i was thinking about this same dilemma

for me the answer was

GOOGLE !!!!!

google should buy sega, since sega has some really interesting IP's also has the giant "Atlus", then google should create a new console name *"SeGo" *, wouldn't this be amazing, i mean look at Motorola now after google bought it, it rebounded again and is amazing.

and if atlus games goes SeGo exclusive then .... i will leave you to imagine.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 2, 2015)

The lack of Personal Messaging has nothing to do with whether or not Nintendo can pull it off; Nintendo doesn't want to be libel for harassment/inappropriate communications beyond the controlled miiverse environment. It's similar how they pussied out with the 3DS, scaring people with that BULLSHIT concern about 6 year olds not being able to handle it (there is literally zero proof of that.)

EDIT: Remember MK 1 SNES grey blood? Nintendo caught a lot of shit for that (maybe even to their detriment) but they sure as hell weren't roped in with such controversy, and that probably sold more SNES systems to parents (and less those demanding adult themed games.)


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 2, 2015)

To be honest I don't think they need to. Why you may ask, simple sonic games in the past years like gen,4,colors(tho I hate it) show Sega is certainly capable of making a great game (I want sa3 damn it!) Even if they don't want to. Plus with sonic they kept screwing him by messing with the Dev team or not taking enough time for Dev.

Shenmue 3 is a game that I personally want to see but I doubt any one could do it justice.

And finally I have to say most of the franchises aren't relevant enough to be worth the money


----------



## Chary (Feb 2, 2015)

Personally, I don't think so. Nintendo already has so many IP's that they neglect. SEGA works best as a third party company, imo. If they HAD to be bought out, I think Sony would be able to handle the franchises the best out of the bunch.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Feb 2, 2015)

Fuck 2 the Yeah


I SERIOUSLY doubt the Big N can do worse than Sega with their franchises ATM.......i mean really Sonic Boom ?!?!?

 


Jebus take me now.....


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 2, 2015)

only question i have is what IPs is the Op talking about also (besides sonic of course)


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> only question i have is what IPs is the Op talking about also (besides sonic of course)


An interesting thought exercise. Back when we had the same thread but for Capcom there were lists of IP floating around, however the question them became how many of those have been relevant in the last 20 years. I just did the same for Sega's greats (Golden Axe, Streets of Rage, Shenmue, Shining (Force), Alex Kidd, Panzer Dragoon, NiGHTS, Ecco the dolphin, virtua fighter, the rest of the virtua series, their many racing games, Shinobi, Skies of Arcadia, Phantasy Star (classic and new), Super Monkey Ball, ToeJam and Earl, Jet Set Radio, Columns and House of the Dead to start us off) and much the same thing happened.
Shining still does something in Japan (though it is not like they have brought it out of Japan), Super Monkey Ball has its fans and House of the Dead at least had a few good entries.

Golden Axe Beast rider is now something of a cult classic I guess. The Shinobi PS2 game was also heading in that direction, at least until Ninja Gaiden came back and wiped the floor with it.
Panzer Dragoon certainly has its fanbase and I reckon a decent entry in the rail shooting or the RPG series could be something like what Atlus did and NIS are now doing where they make games that work for sensible estimates rather than hoping everything is a hit.

I still firmly hold that Sonic has been awful since the end of the megadrive era (I seriously do not know what dimension the Sonic Adventure fanbase teleported in from).

Even ignoring me being a cynical bastard there is nothing especially earth shattering that they do with their classics any more. Likewise it has been so long I can not help but feel at best the would be dev should take some ideas and just make a new game, maybe changing the name at some point similar to how every other Bruce Willis film seems to become a Die Hard one.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 3, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> (I seriously do not know what dimension the Sonic Adventure fanbase teleported in from)..



Two things

1) you don't like any post MD games including sa1&2, sonic rush, or gens?

2) Sa1&2 are IMO great games that were great on the DC (top ten on many lists) and were basically what many people consider the last good sonic games.


----------



## TecXero (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd love to see NiGHTS and Jet Grind/Set Radio make it back into the spotlight. That said, I don't know if any of those companies would be right for either of those games. Maybe Nintendo could pull them off, or they would completely ruin it. Nintendo generally doesn't do middle ground. Anyway, if Nintendo wanted to do games like those, they would have. Then again, they couldn't do as poorly as Sega seems to be doing lately. I loved Sonic Generations, but Boom was painful.

Maybe if Nintendo let Retro Studios handle them. Retro is great at reviving older franchises so far.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 3, 2015)

One thing I thought of for people who want Nintendo to do capcom or Sega franchises, I have to ask when was the last time Nintendo bought well known IPs?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2015)

The Sonic adventure series was quite rightly panned on the dreamcast, both in general and as Sonic games. I truly do not know where people are coming from when they claim they are worth playing and the concept revisiting in a sequel. Sonic in 3d has every chance of working, I just do not know why you would do anything but learn from Sonic Adventure's mistakes for the next effort. Had they happened in a vacuum then yeah I have played more functionally broken games than them, however they had the misfortune of being compared to Rare's efforts in the years prior to it (I had already played Banjo-Kazooie and by the time I got my hands on a Dreamcast and Sonic Adventure (it did not happen for a few months after release of Sonic Adventure), and a few months later I was playing Donkey Kong 64).

Sonic Rush, I have played worse games, considerably worse even and at the time of their release on the DS, had I not still had the GBA library to go back through and finish off, then it would have been welcome. I would not suggest it to a Sonic fan or to someone looking to get into the Sonic series and that is not what you would call a good thing. I would certainly not suggest someone goes back and looks at it now, save perhaps if they are working their way through the Sonic series.

I have not played enough of Generations at this point to say I have (it was mainly the 360 version I was playing, however I was on holiday when it was released so I came back with Dark Souls, Skyrim and then Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning to play, it was not good enough to distract from those). Sonic Colors has much the same problem, though I had kind of stopped doing much in the way of new games on the DS by this point. What I have played of both is I would say is nothing likely to reignite the fire that once burned everywhere for Sonic.

Sonic 4... could have been worse actually. Probably an example of why you do not fans of a work remake/make a sequel though.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow... so much misinformation flying around on this Sega restructuring story. This reminds me how every year Capcom releases their fiscal report and everyone speculates how they're doomed and should sell MegaMan to Nintendo.

Sega Sammy is a powerhouse in the pachislot business... sure it's been on the decline- but they still make most of their money from that. Also why does no one remember that Sega owns Atlus? They only bought them less than a year ago. Sega is going to be fine... they don't have to sell off their IP and they aren't even close to being bankrupt.

Having another company absorb your IP isn't always a good thing either... you seen Konami doing anything with the entire Hudson library? I think NOT.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 3, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> The Sonic adventure series was quite rightly panned on the dreamcast, both in general and as Sonic games. I truly do not know where people are coming from when they claim they are worth playing and the concept revisiting in a sequel. Sonic in 3d has every chance of working, I just do not know why you would do anything but learn from Sonic Adventure's mistakes for the next effort. Had they happened in a vacuum then yeah I have played more functionally broken games than them, however they had the misfortune of being compared to Rare's efforts in the years prior to it (I had already played Banjo-Kazooie and by the time I got my hands on a Dreamcast and Sonic Adventure (it did not happen for a few months after release of Sonic Adventure), and a few months later I was playing Donkey Kong 64).



It is a concept I think many people (myself included) want revisited because

1) It really didn't a gimmick to the core sonic gameplay except the other characters and even still the robo stages in sa2 are way better then were hog

2) choa breeding is actually quite fun and deep

3) Every since 06 some sonic fans have been calling for a sa3 and some games (sonic unleashed and lost worlds if I'm correct) were in Dev as s3

4) Nostalgia (which I admit does make the game better IF you have it for the sa1&2)

5) finally IMO if you could take the gameplay from sa1 subtract the other characters game play and fix the bugs it had, and make it longer then you have a great sonic game. Thus sa1&2 did provide a stone which a good game could be built on (tho it probably never will)

7) I agree with you on most of it but from what I've generally seen sonic fans tend to generally like rush and colors (although I personally don't like those titles)


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 3, 2015)

valve since I hate console exclusives. but I wouldn't mind if it's Nintendo-exclusive though since nintendo is always consistent with quality.

uh by the way, will this affect ATLUS?


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 3, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Sega's downsizing means they'll no longer be able to do AAA releases like the famous Alien Isolation so that wraps it up.


 
Not exactly. It was also mentioned that they'll be looking at "digital and PC", and that they'll still expect a profit, even after relocating. Implying that they should sell ALL their franchises is just ridiculous. Why nintendo and sony are the first on your poll in fact negates the fact that they'll be focusing on that PC part. More so, Sonic is their mascot and main brand. 

And, as mentioned, the largest studios are already drowning in way more franchises than they can handle (except valve...but they're not a demanding factor). Adding more franchises won't work. And it's not like the studios that actually COULD use some franchises are that tough to find: a few examples...

-amazon. What better way to draw attention to their television/gaming thingy than a couple remakes of old sega classics?
-alibaba. Those guys just threw 100 million into the possibility to use ouya's library. They certainly have the motivation to get games. Like amazon, they may have to rehire some of those laid off employees, though.
-flying wild hog. Those guys know how to make a good remake (see: shadow warrior). They may not be as big or known as a studio, but if they were interested in a franchise, I bet they can make a worthy game for it.

I could name more decent indie studios, but they probably don't have the cash, knowhow or interest to use one of the franchises. Still, I'd rather have people speculating whether the guys from super meat boy would be able to reinvent a sega franchise than hearing the same "NINTENDO SHOULD BUY SEGA!!!!" bullshit over and over again.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope Xbox buys them all


----------



## shinkodachi (Feb 3, 2015)

I think rather than sell IP, Sega should license more (which they have been doing for a while now). It's a great way to make money with little investment. Selling IP would only give Sega a temporary financial gain, so it's not viable in the long term and Sega is focusing on making their cash flow positive. This poll feels stupid because of that.

Some of the IPs definitely feel more at home on different platforms than others, e.g. Sonic the Hedgehog and Super Monkey Ball are IPs most people would attach with Nintendo, while Yakuza and Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA are IPs many recognize from the PlayStation releases. Phantasy Star on the other hand is something perhaps best pertaining to the PC crowd. That's what has been of great importance at Sega, that they have this variety and recognizable IPs that go beyond a single platform. Arguably Sega Sammy Holdings hasn't made the right calls lately and that's why they are in this financial pit. I don't see Sega going down like THQ. They're shifting focus to mobile, which is the best they can do.

Mobile is the only industry right now that is still growing exponentially and is very profitable if you know how to invest in it. I honestly don't give a damn that you like physical buttons and a "real console" because that industry is not profitable and is making headlines as being in decline and possibly dying out after the next generation, if there is a next generation. Mobile makes money and Sega needs money. I'm sure they'll make awesome releases for iOS, Android, maybe some other platforms that are on the rise right now.

It's sad to see the state Sega is in, though honestly I can't say I'm going to miss their games all that much. Their downfall started long ago even before the Sega Saturn and they couldn't keep up with Nintendo and Sony during the rise of console platforms. If I wanted to name a single company to take over all Sega IPs, it would not be Nintendo, not Sony, not Microsoft. In Sega Sammy Holdings' shoes, I'd actually negotiate a deal with Bandai Namco.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 3, 2015)

Gruntzer said:


> the other day i was thinking about this same dilemma
> 
> for me the answer was
> 
> ...


 

Yupz, Google should be in the list!
Next step for them is the console market! and buying Sega out it should release a new handheld, the name: *GoGaGo* (Google Gaming on the Go)


----------



## Bryon15 (Feb 5, 2015)

I think sonic, bayonetta, skies of arcadia, nights, super monkey ball, are most suited for nintendo.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd love for Sega to sell all of its IPs to Sony, and merge the appropriate devs of course.
Maybe then we'd see a new Valkyria Chronicles game on PS4 or something. Sega is fucking cancer. They're starting to compete with Bamco and Nintendo for 'most out of touch and afraid to make money company'

It'll never happen, but one can dream.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 5, 2015)

At least Sega are leaving Atlus in peace.


----------



## zeello (Feb 9, 2015)

Saying Sega should sell all their franchises is like telling someone that they should sell their arms and legs.


----------



## shinkodachi (Feb 9, 2015)

zeello said:


> Saying Sega should sell all their franchises is like telling someone that they should sell their arms and legs.


If the arms and legs are already amputated...


----------



## TemplarGR (Feb 9, 2015)

This is not realistic.

The market is already saturated with AAA games. The most difficult thing for a gamer today is to pick which games he will never touch because he lacks the time... Too many games, there is only so many gamers and so much time, after that, it will cause a crash...

Nintendo does not lack the ability to make something with its franchises, it is just that they don't want to release too many AAA releases at the same time to avoid them competing with each other. Having SEGA properties on top of it would not do any good.

The problem of SEGA is not one of budget, their problem is that they don't understand their own fanbase and their needs. They never did...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> This is not realistic.
> 
> The market is already saturated with AAA games. The most difficult thing for a gamer today is to pick which games he will never touch because he lacks the time... Too many games, there is only so many gamers and so much time, after that, it will cause a crash...
> 
> ...


 

Oh, so that's why they release like 4 noteworthy games a year?

IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW, PRAISE BE UPON NINTENDO.


----------



## zeello (Feb 10, 2015)

It actually does make sense. A company wouldn't release too many games since each extra game they release would cannibalize sales of their other games.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 10, 2015)

How can you imagine Phanasty Star Online, Jet set Radio or The House of the dead for Sony? Half of these games should be on Nintendo side but due to the history of Nintendo I'll just ignore that lol.


----------



## TemplarGR (Feb 10, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh, so that's why they release like 4 noteworthy games a year?
> 
> IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW, PRAISE BE UPON NINTENDO.


 
No, only 4 games that appeal to you. They actually release far more noteworthy games for each console each year. Stop trolling. We know you are a matuuuuure gamah. You grown up you. Go play your GTA now...


----------



## shinkodachi (Feb 10, 2015)

Just like FF should be on Nintendo due to history, right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> No, only 4 games that appeal to you. They actually release far more noteworthy games for each console each year. Stop trolling. We know you are a matuuuuure gamah. You grown up you. Go play your GTA now...


 

Y'know, if you wanted to discredit my taste in games, telling me to "go play GTA" wasn't the best way to go. Some of them hold some of the highest critic ratings ever.

Also playing "mature" games is something called "variety", I don't stick around to Nintendo exclusives. I play everything, I'm just not going to buy a console with a dismal release schedule and hold on to one big release every 4 months.


----------



## TemplarGR (Feb 10, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Y'know, if you wanted to discredit my taste in games, telling me to "go play GTA" wasn't the best way to go. Some of them hold some of the highest critic ratings ever.
> 
> Also playing "mature" games is something called "variety", I don't stick around to Nintendo exclusives. I play everything, I'm just not going to buy a console with a dismal release schedule and hold on to one big release every 4 months.


 
For many years now, gaming journalism is a joke and their ratings irrelevant. I believe everyone and their dog know that GTA is overrated by now... Actually, you will find a version of it (or the series as a whole) in most "overrated" lists online.

As for the second part, i agree. Even though i prefer Strategy, RPG, and SRPG games in general, i tend to like new experiences. And i agree about the Wii U, that is why i haven't bought it either. But Nintendo doesn't own only the Wii U...

Your original comment was about "only 4 noteworthy games" per year, which is not true. First you need to define "noteworthy". If by this term you mean 90+ metacritic score games, then direct me to the other consoles' 4 noteworthy games per year. Actually, let's talk about AAA companies, and show me their 4 noteworthy 90+ games per year... Especially 2014...

If you mean avg 70+ score, which means "above average games", then Nintendo has them in spades. You may not like them, and that's ok, but Nintendo does publish enough games each year. I believe they have the most quality exclusives each year by far. E.g. you may not like Mario Golf for the 3DS, but you can't say with a straight face that for those who like golf games, its not a noteworthy game...


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> It is a concept I think many people (myself included) want revisited because
> 
> 1) It really didn't a gimmick to the core sonic gameplay except the other characters and even still the robo stages in sa2 are way better then were hog
> 
> ...


 
if you like SA Series you should check this out


Spoiler




this is called Sonic Adventure DX Better Mod it has updated textures that look better then the xbox360 update of SA2:Battle you can now play SADX in 720p 1080p and 1440p


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 10, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> if you like SA Series you should check this out
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



 wow you have made my life as this mod looks awesome!


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 10, 2015)

oh it's better then awesome it's fantastic the work the community did on this it's better then the work Team Sonic did on SA2:Battle port to X360/PS3/PC


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 10, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> oh it's better then awesome it's fantastic the work the community did on this it's better then the work Team Sonic did on SA2:Battle port to X360/PS3/PC


Fan remakes are better a lot of times as they have dedication


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 10, 2015)

I never found Sega's franchises all that good. Even at its peak, Sega's games were never on par with games from companies like Capcom, Konami, Nintendo and Square. I would argue that even companies like Rareware and Naughty Dog beat the shit out of Sega in terms of quality back then. I see people complaining that Sega lost its touch, but it was never that great of a company to begin with.

I think we can compare Sega to Namco, both were industry veterans, both got lucky and had unexpected iconic games that made a huge success (Pacman and Sonic) and both still make great games nowadays. The difference between them is that Namco understand that Pacman's time is gone and treat it like a lucrative niche market, meanwhile Sega has yet to figure out how to make Sonic work nowadays and is staining the franchise with each mediocre release. Nobody expect Bandai Namco to release a AAA pacman game because they know pacman doesn't make sense outside of its usual classic maze format

The harsh reality is, Sonic doesn't work outside of the Mega Drive. It was made solely to show the Mega Drive's capabilities and because of that, as soon as the Mega Drive ended, so did Sonic. Sega should focus on their other franchises and release fewer but better titles.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Feb 10, 2015)

I want Sega to sell to Nintendo...because then Hatsune Miku: Project Diva will see a release on the 3DS. I don't own a PSP/Vita. Sure there's Project Mirai....But it's not the same. Sony can go eat a ***k


----------



## shinkodachi (Feb 10, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> For many years now, gaming journalism is a joke and their ratings irrelevant.


Just to be sure, are you referring to actual journalism or bloggers?


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 10, 2015)

shinkodachi said:


> Just to be sure, are you referring to actual journalism or bloggers?


TBH it both is compared to other types of journalism


----------



## shinkodachi (Feb 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> TBH it both is compared to other types of journalism


A journalist has studied journalism. A blogger can be anyone.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 10, 2015)

shinkodachi said:


> A journalist has studied journalism. A blogger can be anyone.


I know but what I was meaning was video game journalism is way behind other forms of journalism (general,medical,scientific and what not) and like wise the whole blogging community of gamers isn't as professional as the general blogging community is as a whole.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

I incrusted myself to say that sega may be better on nintendo. Why? It seems pretty obvious Sega licences belongs to nintendo. After Bayonetta 2 success I just want more!


----------



## TemplarGR (Feb 10, 2015)

shinkodachi said:


> Just to be sure, are you referring to actual journalism or bloggers?


 
Both. Actually the lines between them are blurred anyway...


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I incrusted myself to say that sega may be better on nintendo. Why? It seems pretty obvious Sega licences belongs to nintendo. After Bayonetta 2 success I just want more!


 Bayonetta 2 is made by platinum games tho


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Bayonetta 2 is made by platinum games tho


 
Wasn't platinum game Sega still?


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Wasn't platinum game Sega still?


Nope it is independent but did realse the orginal game with Sega as a deal (also released mad world)


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Nope it is independent but did realse the orginal game with Sega as a deal (also released mad world)


 
Another Gem! Well maybe you are right. As a nintendo fanboy I have my opinions. I would like to see SEGA merging with nintendo and both having thier best like they had from 90's, but in a team work!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 10, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> I want Sega to sell to Nintendo...because then Hatsune Miku: Project Diva will see a release on the 3DS. I don't own a PSP/Vita. Sure there's Project Mirai....But it's not the same. Sony can go eat a ***k


 

If that happened then we wouldn't get Miku at all lol.


----------



## netovsk (Feb 10, 2015)

No much point buying a franchise when you can just start over a new one with a much better roi.

At least not the ones sega have.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 10, 2015)

netovsk said:


> No much point buying a franchise when you can just start over a new one with a much better roi.
> 
> At least not the ones sega have.


Kinda like mighty no 9


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> For many years now, gaming journalism is a joke and their ratings irrelevant. I believe everyone and their dog know that GTA is overrated by now... Actually, you will find a version of it (or the series as a whole) in most "overrated" lists online.
> 
> As for the second part, i agree. Even though i prefer Strategy, RPG, and SRPG games in general, i tend to like new experiences. And i agree about the Wii U, that is why i haven't bought it either. But Nintendo doesn't own only the Wii U...
> 
> ...


 

You can't deny that a game like GTA is a game made with quality. Maybe it's not up your alley, sure, but it's sharpened to a point. It has large, detailed worlds, lengthy narratives, impressive graphics, a large soundtrack, extensive voice work, and the list goes on. You may not like GTA but to say it's bad when game media (as much of a joke as it is) and users alike have highly praised the game and bought and played it in droves, you can't just push your personal opinion without any factual basis. 

My point is that, at least with the Wii U, Nintendo's release schedule is embarrassing. Without third parties, it gets barebone releases every year. The Wii U had maybe, what, 10 games at most that were of importance last year? I mean anything past this is scraping the bottom of the barrel. I'm talking like Mario Kart 8, Super Smash Bros., Bayonetta 2, and was there anything else? The PS4 is at least getting 10 games by the first quarter of worth.

A single company rarely produces 10 noteworthy games a year, but systems are made by a combination of companies. Sony will pump out their own games, sure, but that's not nearly enough. That's why they have third parties to fill in gaps.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2015)

If Sega should ever collapse, they should take their franchises with them like the Titanic took its musicians.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 11, 2015)

Gahars said:


> If Sega should ever collapse, they should take their franchises with them like the Titanic took its musicians.


Exclude Yakuza, Phanasty Star, Virtua Fighter and we're good


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 11, 2015)

If such a thing ever happened, Bayonetta and Madworld would not go to Sony, they'd obviously go to Nintendo.  However, I don't see Sega ever selling off their franchises any time soon, so this whole discussion is silly.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 11, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> Exclude Yakuza, Phanasty Star, Virtua Fighter and we're good


And give us a shenmue 3 while your at it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2015)

duffmmann said:


> If such a thing ever happened, Bayonetta and Madworld would not go to Sony, they'd obviously go to Nintendo. However, I don't see Sega ever selling off their franchises any time soon, so this whole discussion is silly.


 

No one wants to buy MadWorld, it sold horribly.

And its "spiritual successor" (Anarchy Reigns) wasn't on a Nintendo system. Oh, and it sucked a ton.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2015)

SEGA's not going anywhere, why are people assuming worst-case scenarios for no reason? They're downsizing certain departments, yes. They're shifting focus to their most profitable businesses, yes. Does that mean they're going to start selling IP's or that they'll go out of business? God no, not at all. All corporations go through transformations like this - Sony's been on a winning streak with the PS4 and they downsized certain gaming division-related businesses as well. You gotta cut the fat off every now and then, it's just the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> And give us a shenmue 3 while your at it


I knew I had forgot something lol, I had Shenmue II on the Xbox and nearly finished it until my disc gave up on me


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 11, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> SEGA's not going anywhere, why are people assuming worst-case scenarios for no reason? They're downsizing certain departments, yes. They're shifting focus to their most profitable businesses, yes. Does that mean they're going to start selling IP's or that they'll go out of business? God no, not at all. All corporations go through transformations like this - Sony's been on a winning streak with the PS4 and they downsized certain gaming division-related businesses as well. You gotta cut the fat off every now and then, it's just the way the cookie crumbles.


Simple.
People like to blow things up just for the sake of it. Also most people aren't really aware of the financial state of gaming companies unless it is ultra bad. Personally speaking Sony is more likely to go bankrupt (although I don't see that happening)


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 11, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> No one wants to buy MadWorld, it sold horribly.
> 
> And its "spiritual successor" (Anarchy Reigns) wasn't on a Nintendo system. Oh, and it sucked a ton.


 

The quality of Madworld wasn't the question, just that it was a Nintendo exclusive, would be quite odd if that game was sold to Sony as the OP suggested.  Having said that, I enjoyed Madworld for what it was, it wasn't anything amazing, but it was enjoyable for a while, and I really did find great humor in the John Dimagio and Greg Proops commentary throughout the game.  But no, I don't want another game in the series or anything like that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2015)

duffmmann said:


> The quality of Madworld wasn't the question, just that it was a Nintendo exclusive, would be quite odd if that game was sold to Sony as the OP suggested. Having said that, I enjoyed Madworld for what it was, it wasn't anything amazing, but it was enjoyable for a while, and I really did find great humor in the John Dimagio and Greg Proops commentary throughout the game. But no, I don't want another game in the series or anything like that.


 

Oh no, I loved MadWorld, I'm just saying Anarchy Reigns was a turd.

But it's not really a franchise and it's nothing anyone would revive.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 11, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh no, I loved MadWorld, I'm just saying Anarchy Reigns was a turd.
> 
> But it's not really a franchise and it's nothing anyone would revive.


Yep, sadly your right yet making a million generic fps games is acceptable and sells great


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yep, sadly your right yet making a million generic fps games is acceptable and sells great


 

Well FPS games aren't even that prevalent. We have Call of Duty every year, which sells, but has seen diminishing success. After that there's what? Halo every couple of years? Battlefield? It's not really as much of a market flood.

Just no one wants to pick up a franchise that has the smallest of cult followings and dismal sales. As much as I liked it, it wasn't good enough to be a cult classic. There's no support for it to be one either; no one's gonna port it or remaster it and I don't even think it'll get an eShop release.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 11, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well FPS games aren't even that prevalent. We have Call of Duty every year, which sells, but has seen diminishing success. After that there's what? Halo every couple of years? Battlefield? It's not really as much of a market flood.
> 
> Just no one wants to pick up a franchise that has the smallest of cult followings and dismal sales. As much as I liked it, it wasn't good enough to be a cult classic. There's no support for it to be one either; no one's gonna port it or remaster it and I don't even think it'll get an eShop release.


I know sales are what matter in gaming not necessarily quality. It's just as a gamer I have always am upset when quality tittles that don't sell very well are scrapped yet games which sell great with average (or less) quality get tons of remakes and what not. Sure I get it is the smart business thing to do but I just don't care for it.


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 11, 2015)

This is true, we are no longer in the midst of the PS2/Xbox years and early PS3/360 where every other game was a freaking FPS.  Aside from Halo, Battlefield, and COD, the only FPSs you see are the occasional one here and there, but the fact is, COD and Battlefield have cornered the market.  No one is trying to compete with them even if they have a better idea for a game, because loyalists keep going back to those games every year.  

But this is a good thing, aside from what Portal did to the genre, no one has done anything significant or revolutionary for the genre in years, because there isn't much left to do.  And this means developers have instead opted to pursue other new and unique games.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I know sales are what matter in gaming not necessarily quality. It's just as a gamer I have always am upset when quality tittles that don't sell very well are scrapped yet games which sell great with average (or less) quality get tons of remakes and what not. Sure I get it is the smart business thing to do but I just don't care for it.


 

It's not just a gaming thing; you'll find that in every media, from books and music to film and television. The best stuff isn't always the most popular, or popular at all, but that's just the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2015)

duffmmann said:


> This is true, we are no longer in the midst of the PS2/Xbox years and early PS3/360 where every other game was a freaking FPS. Aside from Halo, Battlefield, and COD, the only FPSs you see are the occasional one here and there, but the fact is, COD and Battlefield have cornered the market. No one is trying to compete with them even if they have a better idea for a game, because loyalists keep going back to those games every year.
> 
> But this is a good thing, aside from what Portal did to the genre, no one has done anything significant or revolutionary for the genre in years, because there isn't much left to do. And this means developers have instead opted to pursue other new and unique games.


 

The "realistic FPS" genre is also a shrinking market. They're seeing diminishing returns and jumping into it is a bad choice. Cornered, yes, but dying, also yes.

Portal isn't a FPS, it's a puzzle game played in the first person.

Also "there isn't much left" is a really shit argument. I mean platformers just involve you jumping on platforms. What more can be done? FPS games do have diversity, you can add any mechanics you could add to another genre and it'd work, provided the foundation is solid.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 11, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The "realistic FPS" genre is also a shrinking market. They're seeing diminishing returns and jumping into it is a bad choice. Cornered, yes, but dying, also yes.
> 
> Portal isn't a FPS, it's a puzzle game played in the first person.
> 
> Also "there isn't much left" is a really shit argument. I mean platformers just involve you jumping on platforms. What more can be done? FPS games do have diversity, you can add any mechanics you could add to another genre and it'd work, provided the foundation is solid.


I agree every genre is repetitive in a sense. Puzzle games are, racing games,fighter,platforms, fps, and what not All follow a simple genre formula


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 11, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well FPS games aren't even that prevalent. We have Call of Duty every year, which sells, but has seen diminishing success. After that there's what? Halo every couple of years? Battlefield? It's not really as much of a market flood.
> 
> Just no one wants to pick up a franchise that has the smallest of cult followings and dismal sales. As much as I liked it, it wasn't good enough to be a cult classic. There's no support for it to be one either; no one's gonna port it or remaster it and I don't even think it'll get an eShop release.



Huh? Wasn't Vampire The Masquerade getting a remake? It had poor sales but it was heavily supported with patches and updates throughout the years. There were people willing to do a remake until CCP games slayed it.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Well FPS games aren't even that prevalent. We have Call of Duty every year, which sells, but has seen diminishing success. After that there's what? Halo every couple of years? Battlefield? It's not really as much of a market flood.


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 11, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The "realistic FPS" genre is also a shrinking market. They're seeing diminishing returns and jumping into it is a bad choice. Cornered, yes, but dying, also yes.
> 
> Portal isn't a FPS, it's a puzzle game played in the first person.
> 
> Also "there isn't much left" is a really shit argument. I mean platformers just involve you jumping on platforms. What more can be done? FPS games do have diversity, you can add any mechanics you could add to another genre and it'd work, provided the foundation is solid.


 

Portal is kind of an FPS, granted you aren't shooting guns to kill people, but you are shooting a gun that creates portals, in the first person, isn't that by definition, a First Person Shooter?  This is what I mean by changing it up, they found a way to make an FPS a puzzle game instead of kill everyone game.  And unless anyone finds a way to be more unique and innovative with the FPS genre like Portal was, the genre is going to die.  Maybe someone will surprise me, but aside from what Portal did, I'm not seeing any innovation to the genre, or attempts at any such innovation.  Frankly I'm not so sure what more could be done to the genre to give us a fresh new take.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I agree every genre is repetitive in a sense. Puzzle games are, racing games,fighter,platforms, fps, and what not All follow a simple genre formula


 
I don't think that's the point. It's pretty reductive to state "All FPS' are the same" when you could say the same thing about any genre once you boil it down to its most basic elements. ("All racing games are the same, you just race.")



duffmmann said:


> Portal is kind of an FPS, granted you aren't shooting guns to kill people, but you are shooting a gun that creates portals, in the first person, isn't that by definition, a First Person Shooter? This is what I mean by changing it up, they found a way to make an FPS a puzzle game instead of kill everyone game. And unless anyone finds a way to be more unique and innovative with the FPS genre like Portal was, the genre is going to die. Maybe someone will surprise me, but aside from what Portal did, I'm not seeing any innovation to the genre, or attempts at any such innovation. Frankly I'm not so sure what more could be done to the genre to give us a fresh new take.


 

I dunno, that's a little silly, like getting mad that fighting games still revolve around fighting people or platformers are still based on jumping and moving; there's still plenty of variety in those genres. It's not the shooting that's the problem in bad FPS games, it's a host of other issues (poor level design, poor weapon selection/feel, etc.). Portal was great as its own thing, but it's not as if that's the only direction there is.

There's plenty to choose from in the market besides the modern military shooters if that's not your thing. There's Wolfenstein: The New Order and Shadow Warrior if you want takes on more classic FPS design with modern polish, games like Tower of Guns mixing in procedurally generated levels, etc. Even the new Call of Duty is taking cues from Tribes and changing up how players can move and maneuver around environments. Granted, you'll get a better, more diverse selection on PC, but reports of FPS' demise are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 11, 2015)

Gahars said:


> I don't think that's the point. It's pretty reductive to state "All FPS' are the same" when you could say the same thing about any genre once you boil it down to its most basic elements. ("All racing games are the same, you just race.")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah shooters can be diverse and enjoyable just like every other genre. The issue of all genres caneffect each other as bad camera, poor ai, poor level design, boring objectives can haunt  all types of games


----------

